# Solved: computer does not detect any ps2 or usb keyboard



## xpsolutions? (Oct 11, 2005)

computer does not detect any ps2 or usb keyboard.

New fresh installation of WinXP Pro on Sata Harddrive. On reboot, computer does not detect any keyboard and now I cannot enter BIOS without hitting the key F1. It only reboots and goes to give me a message

Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt
system32\ntoskrnl.exe 

Without the keyboard being detected, I cannot enter bios nor do anything. 

Any ideas?


----------



## WSnipes (Aug 19, 2008)

If you're getting an error message about the kernel missing or corrupt, you might first consider re-installing the OS. Did you get any errors during setup? Is your disk dirty or scratched? One can fix the problem by using a recovery console, or PE to replace the missing/corrupt file, but why the hassle or risk of a further corrupt install? Or the uncertainty as to whether the install is stable after the fact.

As for the Keyboard, i hate to sound like a noob, but did you make sure that it is plugged into the correct port, try swapping USB ports, maybe a third keyboard? Maybe try clearing CMOS? 

Have you had any problems in the past with the keyboard?

Please give further details


----------



## xpsolutions? (Oct 11, 2005)

WSnipes, thanks for your input. I have tried a ps2 and a usb keyboards which work perfectly on other computers but not on this one.


----------



## mahiram (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I have got the same problem. The ps2 keyboard doesnt work with the pc so i cant format or reinstall xp onto the pc. Also a message loads up saying ntoskrnl.exe is corrupt or missing. Have contacted hp technician and he said reset the bios by removing the battery that didnt work. Im waiting for an adapter ps2 to usb to arrive so i can check if the usb is working.

Need keyboard to work so i can access the bios to change the settings and reinstall the factory settings. It seems like a driver issue which is hard to fix from bios and when the keyboard doesnt work.

Any ideas how to fix this issue??


----------



## osterac (Jul 6, 2008)

Has it ever been able to go into setup with a USB keyboard? If not, it may not have USB legacy support and it might not be worth bothering with a USB keyboard. Did you check for bent pins in the PS2 keyboard's plug? Also check out the socket on the computer Do you see anything in there, like a pin broken off inside? Is the socked lose; does it wobble when the keyboard is plugged in?
@mahiram,
I hope you got a PS2 to USB converter and not an adapter, otherwise it won't work. Best to just buy a new keyboard, I doubt the keyboard will work until you get into Windows even with the converter.


----------



## mahiram (Aug 21, 2008)

Im not sure if its ever been able to go into the setup as i just bought the pc from someone. Although the previous pc user had been using usb mouse and keyboard. The keyboard hasnt got any bent pins and the pc hasnt got any pins on the ps/2 port. The port doesnt wobble or anything move anywhere. And I was meant to say I had ordered the ps/2 to usb convertor.
I tried it and it doesnt work.
Although i can enter bios if i press the required keyboard button just before i switch on the pc. It sends a signal to the keyboard at the start and i know that its doing this as all the lights flash Num, Caps and Scroll light. Then they go off but power still goes to them but from there onwards they dont turn back on. I can go onto bios with the convertor and without but cant change any settings as the pc decides to pack the keyboard up again.

If nothing works I'l end up giving the pc back to its owner and get a refund.

Any suggestions quickly as Im going to call the previous owner 2day??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On the Keyboard, check to see if there is an F Lock key.......


----------



## mahiram (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello again. Since last time I have been working on how to fix the issue. I have concluded that the memory card reader was casuing the mouse and keyboard not to work properly. After disconnecting it from the motherboard via usb the pc started responding perfectly and everything now is sorted.

As a result the memory card reader needs to be replaced also I heard that someone else was getting the same problem and he replaced his motherboard and his motherboard was saying that the card reader was giving overvoltage. I believe the hp motherboard doesnt register any problems as such or it may be locked for use by hp technical people.

For everyone that has this problem disconnect the memory card reader.
If you havent got a memory card reader then something for e.g. hardware needs to be disconnected bit by bit and then check whether the keyboard and mouse start to work.

*BTW THE PC I WAS USING WAS A HP PC A1619.UK!*

Thanx every1!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Interesting solution.


----------



## xpsolutions? (Oct 11, 2005)

Good for you Mahiram, as for me, I changed the motherboard to solve my keyboard issues.


----------

